# Commission Income Getting a Home Loan



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi there helpful folks, 

I am wondering how travel agents go with home loans as there is a Base pay plus commission. 

After 6 months work do banks consider the average of you entire income or do they only count the Base Wage and make you wait 2 years before counting ANY commission like I have been told they do with Real Estate Agents.

A travel agents commission is part of the wage, if they sold nothing they wouldn't last long. 

Come to think of it, moist retail is a base wage plus commission.

Any experience on this please?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Lenders have different ways to view income. You need to find one who specialises in commission earners. Maybe use a broker.

Some basic info:
Most lenders require your two most recent payslips.

This must show your Year To Date (YTD) income which the bank can then extrapolate to calculate your annual income.

Your YTD income must cover a period of at least 3 months to be acceptable on its own.

If your payslip does not show a year to date income then you may have to provide additional documents.


----------

